
Dow plunges 1100 points as coronavirus market tumbling into correction territory - koolba
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/26/dow-futures-fall-after-microsoft-issues-coronavirus-warning.html
======
rogerkirkness
Ah yes, the old "use digital currency as an N95 mask" defense against pandemic
virality.

